# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - The Human Centipede II (Full Sequence) 2011 720p BluRay DD5.1 x264-EbP

## alias_va

Bộ phim The Human Centipede II xoay quanh Martin là một kẻ cô độc đang sống cùng với mẹ trong một ngôi nhà lạnh lẽo. Hắn làm việc vào ban đêm và là một nhân viên bảo vệ trong một khu đậu xe dưới lòng đất. Để thoát khỏi sự tồn tại ảm đạm của mình, Martin làm đánh mất mình trong một thế giới tưởng tượng theo bộ phim kinh dị The Human Centipede (phần đầu tiên), trong đó hắn tôn sùng các kỹ năng phẫu thuật của Tiến sĩ tài năng Heiter, có kiến thức về hệ thống tiêu hóa của con người đã truyền cảm hứng cho Martin để thử làm những thứ không thể tưởng tượng được. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1530509/ (Rating: 4.2/10 from 5,991 users)

​*Hình ảnh trong phim*​


​*Link Download*​
FS - The Human Centipede II (Full Sequence) 2011 720p BluRay DD5.1 x264-EbP
FS - The Human Centipede II (Full Sequence) 2011 720p BluRay DD5.1 x264-EbP sub
​Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​* Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

*FS - The Human Centipede II (Full Sequence) 2011 720p BluRay DD5.1 x264-EbP*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

